
Programming Languages That Are Probably Doomed - SunTzu9087
https://insights.dice.com/2019/07/29/5-programming-languages-probably-doomed/
======
arnon
What a low quality article.

Haskell hasn't had updates in months? They link to a GitHub for RFCs, instead
of GHC's GitLab
[https://gitlab.haskell.org/ghc/ghc](https://gitlab.haskell.org/ghc/ghc)

